# Zaza Pachulia to Bucks?



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=102308

I don't see a link to a story on any news site, but according to a poster on the Orlando board he was sent from Charlotte for future considerations. That usually winds up being cash or a second rounder or something along those lines, which I think could make this a steal for the Bucks. He isn't a super player or anything, but he plays real tough down low, and you can never have enough of those guys.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just a quick update, hobojoe posted that ESPN reported that it will be the Bucks' second round pick for him.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

They get theirselves another 2nd rounder to replace the one they traded to the clips, which basicallly means they moved up from #4 to #2, for free.

Gotta love what this Franchise is doing


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

AWESOME DEAL!!!! We get a young starting C to replace Skinner.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> AWESOME DEAL!!!! We get a young starting C to replace Skinner.


He is probably not ready to start, unless he improved greatly this summer. But he should be a decent backup for now. Maybe a starter in a couple years.

Good -

Guy is a beast
Not afraid of anyone
Good offensive rebounder
Very strong
only 19/20 yrs old
Can finish with left hand
Runs the court well

Bad -

Not a great athlete. Doesnt finish with a dunk around the basket.
Contrary to what Bickerstaff said, not a good shooter
Not a very good passer right now
Strong defender but not a shotblocker
Not a good free throw shooter


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well he is as good or better than anybody we would get at the MLE unless Skinner would come back. I don't want to use the whole MLE on him though. We can still use the exception. I want us to get Mike James as the backup for Ford. Maybe trade Strickland,Santiago,and the exception for someone.


----------

